# My Kefir Flopped ! ? ! ?



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

..and I thought it was supposed to be easier.

A week or more we got kefir from the store. Never had it before. LOVED IT. So creamy, tangy, etc. So we ordered grains which came yesterday. I followed directions, waited 24 hours, and poured contents through a strainer. 

The grains were per chance in there somewhere ( I couldn't make them out) - but basically it looked like white sludge. It was so, well, "sludgy" that it backed up the strainer and I couldn't barely get the liquid to drain.

The "kefir" itself had no resemblence to the store bought. It was not thick. It did not have a yogurt like flavor. It was not bubbly. It frankly tasted like slightly sour milk. That's it. 

What did I do wrong? 

I poured the gloppy stuff - 3/4 cup full (hopefully the grains are still in there)
into another mason jar and filled with more milk. I'm dubious though. Wasn't necessarily expecting that it would rival the store bought stuff - but was expecting more than sour milk.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

When you get grains through the mail the first batch is often thin and not very flavorful. As long as it doesn't smell or taste rotten it's fine to drink or cook with.

I would guess that the gloppy stuff are the grains. In size they can range anywhere from cottage cheese to cauliflower sized. In my experience the smaller grains make creamier kefir. When I pour mine through the strainer I just stir it around with a spoon to get the kefir through the holes.

Try another batch, it'll probably take 3-4 batches before you hit the magic tang and thickness


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

If you want to see the grains you can rise off the sludge while it's still in the strainer.

I do this sometimes when my grains get a thick coating on them and don't seem to be working as well. After the grains are rinsed you may get another thin batch of kefir but it'll should start working again next round.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

also sounds like you might not have waited long enough before straining - kefir grains that have been shipped can take 1-3 days longer to start reactivating again.

Keep in mind that different grains have different nuances - if you do not like the kefir that yours produce you might try a different source for grains. Some grains produce thick mild kefir, others produce stronger tasting thinner kefir, etc.

To get ours through the strainer I first shake the jar repeatedly to bust up the thick clots - partially fill the strainer and then whack it on top of the container the strained kefir is going in to force the kefir through - and repeat till done.

gl!


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks. I feel like an utter failure with this whole cheese making business...though we're making significant breakthroughs with our yogurt. (Hurray! There's hope).

When the grains came they looked like - well - big BIG tapioca lumps. The directions said not to rinse them, or press them to squeeze out the last of the kefir, so I thought maybe they were delicate. I'm pretty sure they were still in the sludge, just coated with white.

The aim is for the thicker, 'cheesy/yogurty' flavored stuff I really enjoyed. It had a little zip, but not so much. Think this could still be achieveable given the grains I have yielded no flavor whatsoever? We'll know more tonight, but thanks for the feedback.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> big BIG tapioca lumps


Sounds like healthy kefir to me!!

For thicker, more effervescent kefir I like to brew it at a colder temp.

For thick kefir,
1) Place grains into a clean jar -do not rinse them first
2) Fill jar 3/4 with cold goat milk
3) Leave at room Temp for 24-36 hours -occasionally shake jar, loosen lid to let gas escape then tighten again
4) Place Kefir into the refrigerator for a few days (or up to a week but it will get stronger)
5) Strain kefir into clean jar

Repeat


----------

